# Tosin is getting a basswood Mayones Regius 8



## leonardo7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi Tosin 

I cant wait to hear how this one sounds.

Specs:

Maple/Mahogany 9 piece neck 
Basswood Wings
Ebony fretboard
Buckeye Burl Top
Trans natural Oil 
Black Black Pearl Binding
Luminlay green side dots 
BKP Aftermaths

I bet this is gonna turn into one of his favs. I want an 8 string Mayones so bad. Im gonna do Black Limba body with Pale Moon Ebony fretboard


----------



## JamesM (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm just blown away by his guitar purchasing.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah pretty crazy


----------



## Murdstone (Nov 10, 2011)

There better be a family picture once all these damn things are finished.


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey, he's a gifted musician who tours alot and sells records. Why not indulge!


----------



## JamesM (Nov 10, 2011)

"Tosin is getting a _*blank*_ built" is the new "how do I djent?" thread.


----------



## geofreesun (Nov 10, 2011)

now that's both bulb and tosin getting basswood bodied 8 strings


----------



## Animus (Nov 10, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I'm just blown away by his guitar purchasing.




well I don't know about "purchasing". I am sure the guitar manufacturers are clamoring over each other to give him a guitar.


----------



## butterschnapps (Nov 10, 2011)

Perhaps more custom luthiers will open up and make better 8 strings, because I know that Mayones are going to get swamped now.


----------



## Sofos (Nov 10, 2011)

i had a basswood body 8 string before both Tosin and Misha .-.


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 10, 2011)

geofreesun said:


> now that's both bulb and tosin getting basswood bodied 8 strings



What basswood 8 string is Misha getting? Either your thinking of his basswood Jackson 6 string or I missed that one


----------



## butterschnapps (Nov 10, 2011)

Also, just to note, The Ibanez RG2228 is basswood.
Nothing new.


----------



## geofreesun (Nov 10, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> What basswood 8 string is Misha getting? Either your thinking of his basswood Jackson 6 string or I missed that one


o sorry i thought it was an 8 lol ok nevermind...yes i am aware of basswood rg2228. maybe i shud have said 'custom shop' with basswood. anyway, that jackson was 6 string, so ignore my post.


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 10, 2011)

geofreesun said:


> o sorry i thought it was an 8 lol ok nevermind...yes i am aware of basswood rg2228. maybe i shud have said 'custom shop' with basswood. anyway, that jackson was 6 string, so ignore my post.



Its still super interesting about all the basswood for sure. Its funny how older generation guys usually hate basswood and dont consider it a tone wood cause they remember when it was used to make plywood and they just cant open up to the fact that its being used for guitars now


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 10, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> Its still super interesting about all the basswood for sure. Its funny how older generation guys usually hate basswood and dont consider it a tone wood cause they remember when it was used to make plywood and they just cant open up to the fact that its being used for guitars



I disagree, older guys fucking love basswood because it was used on ever other guitar in the 80's man!


----------



## metal_sam14 (Nov 10, 2011)

I think Tosin and Bulb are having a: "who can collect the most spine-tingly amazing custom guitar collection" competition


----------



## Razzy (Nov 10, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I disagree, older guys fucking love basswood because it was used on ever other guitar in the 80's man!



I like basswood, personally.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 10, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I'm just blown away by his guitar purchasing.



I'm more blown away that we constantly have people posting "XXXXXX is getting a new XXXXXXX." Why do people pay so much attention?


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 10, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> I'm more blown away that we constantly have people posting "XXXXXX is getting a new XXXXXXX." Why do people pay so much attention?



I know. Im guilty of it. I did feel kind of dumb for it but I just thought it would make a fun conversation starter. I didnt get this info from someones facebook or from the internet at all though. I dont follow these guys on facebook. To my knowledge this is the first time this info of this guitar being built has hit the internet whereas the other similar threads are just reposts of stuff from the artists facebook or something.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 10, 2011)

Not trying to finger you out Leonardo, it just seems like everyone but them come around to post what they are getting. It is intriguing in its way.


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I agree


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 10, 2011)

I'd be much happier for him if any of the threads that ppl make about him getting guitars actually included pictures of said guitars. Otherwise, who the fuck cares?


----------



## aWoodenShip (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't underfuckingstand. What's he going to do when he runs out of guitars to get?


----------



## Eric Christian (Nov 11, 2011)

Tosin is a really talented guitar player and seems like a real nice person from the interviews I've watched. I personally don't find his music interesting at all but I've always been curious why so much attention is paid to him on sevenstring.org regarding his seemingly never ending guitar acquistions.


----------



## Hot47 (Nov 11, 2011)

It was about time that mayones "blessed" him with its 8-strings 
Since he's the 8-string matador , we'll see which 8-string will be his fav so I'll know what to buy. OK, this will only work if he won't be endorsed by mayones.


----------



## celticelk (Nov 11, 2011)

Eric Christian said:


> Tosin is a really talented guitar player and seems like a real nice person from the interviews I've watched. I personally don't find his music interesting at all but I've always been curious why so much attention is paid to him on sevenstring.org regarding his seemingly never ending guitar acquistions.



We're living vicariously through him (and Bulb, and Fred) since most of us can't afford all that shit. =)


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks, man - I needed the laugh!


----------



## Deadnightshade (Nov 11, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> Thanks, man - I needed the laugh!



Stop laughing and start practicing purchasing more.Bulb and Tosin are way ahead of you are you gonna let that slip away without retribution? You need 3 Jaden Rose NGD's a week to match them


----------



## FatKol (Nov 11, 2011)

Damn I wanna see the pics!!


----------



## Seventary (Nov 11, 2011)

FatKol said:


> Damn I wanna see the pics!!



Second that!


----------



## Alberto7 (Nov 11, 2011)

I do love seeing NGD threads, or new breathtaking guitars from different artists, but this is getting rampant now... At least I know that both Tosin and Misha can play the hell out of their instruments, and aren't just two kids trying to impress their friends with their new gear. On the other hand, Misha DOES usually post his own build threads and NGD's.

That said, I look forward to seeing this guitar! I wonder how the natural basswood will look coupled with the buckeye. Should be interesting!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 11, 2011)

aWoodenShip said:


> I don't underfuckingstand. What's he going to do when he runs out of guitars to get?



Start building them.


----------



## Samarus (Nov 11, 2011)

The Strandberg is still my favorite


----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2011)

Enough threads about Tosin's guitars without pics.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 11, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> What basswood 8 string is Misha getting? Either your thinking of his basswood Jackson 6 string or I missed that one



Its actually a 7 string
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/176558-jackson-custom-shop-7-string-build-thread.html

Probably going to be a sweet guitar. I don't mind basswood, and I'm sure the basswood Mayones uses is top-notch. (If there is such a thing)


----------



## Khoi (Nov 11, 2011)

always loved Mayones.

Definitely will be interesting to see what he'll come up with..


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Nov 11, 2011)

There needs to be a fucking Megathread for "Guitars Tosin Abasi is Getting" now.


----------



## Khoi (Nov 11, 2011)

and then a subsequent megathread of all the fans getting a custom by the same guitar builder right after


----------



## guitareben (Nov 11, 2011)

+1 to Tosin's guitars megathread, but why not take it a step thurther? 

We need a Tosin's gear Megathread  With nice easily accessible photo's of all his guitars, and the rest of his rig, on the same page


----------



## AxeHappy (Nov 11, 2011)

So... is it okay for me to say that basswood is my favourite wood to make a guitar or of yet or will I still get bashed for it? 

Seriously, basswood is awesome.


----------



## Lankles (Nov 11, 2011)

AxeHappy said:


> So... is it okay for me to say that basswood is my favourite wood to make a guitar or of yet or will I still get bashed for it?
> 
> Seriously, basswood is awesome.



Looks like you got banned for it. 

Seriously though, IMO "Tosin's new guitar is a xyz?" should be a banned thread topic, like "which of these two 7s should I get?" and all the existing threads should be merged into a thread for 7s and a thread for ERGs. As long as they have pictures.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 11, 2011)

JaxoBuzzo said:


> What guitar isn't Tosin getting?



^


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Nov 11, 2011)

Deadnightshade said:


> Stop laughing and start practicing purchasing more.Bulb and Tosin are way ahead of you are you gonna let that slip away without retribution? You need 3 Jaden Rose NGD's a week to match them


Yeah but fred has enough back catalog. its more like tosin and bulb need three ngd's a week to catch up to fred. XD


----------



## ivancic1al (Nov 11, 2011)

Gahhh no pics yet 

But seriously, Tosin has what like 5 guitars being made now? At least. Sheesh I don't know which one i'd want to play more once i got them all. 

Good for him though, as long as he continues to write awesome music, I'll continue to gawk at his ridiculous guitar collection.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Nov 12, 2011)

aWoodenShip said:


> I don't underfuckingstand. What's he going to do when he runs out of guitars to get?





9 strings!


----------



## Necris (Nov 12, 2011)

The Buckeye burl top on that is going to look gorgeous and is my sole interest in this guitar. I've yet to see a buckeye burl top on any guitar or bass that I haven't liked.


----------



## Eric Christian (Nov 12, 2011)

celticelk said:


> We're living vicariously through him (and Bulb, and Fred) since most of us can't afford all that shit. =)


 
Its just my observation that a some people seem more interested in what boutique guitar an artist is playing as opposed to the actual material they are creating with it. I don't understand this preoccupation at all. Maybe its because I really only listen to Black and Death metal so I'm more interested in the sound the guitarist is producing instead of the varnished burl top on their guitars. Most of the time the guitars are rashed out and covered in pigs blood and stickers so yeah...


----------



## Wrathos (Nov 12, 2011)

Wait a sec.. NINE PIECE maple/mahog neck!?! I need to see that lol. That's more neck pieces than strings on the guitar.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 12, 2011)

Honestly I don't get the huge deal. I personally don't care for basswood for rhythm, but it's just another wood with different tonal characteristics 



Wrathos said:


> Wait a sec.. NINE PIECE maple/mahog neck!?! I need to see that lol. That's more neck pieces than strings on the guitar.









whoops two layers short


----------



## simulclass83 (Nov 12, 2011)

Wrathos said:


> Wait a sec.. NINE PIECE maple/mahog neck!?! I need to see that lol. That's more neck pieces than strings on the guitar.



13 pieces:


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Nov 12, 2011)

Eric Christian said:


> Its just my observation that a some people seem more interested in what boutique guitar an artist is playing as opposed to the actual material they are creating with it. I don't understand this preoccupation at all. Maybe its because I really only listen to Black and Death metal so I'm more interested in the sound the guitarist is producing instead of the varnished burl top on their guitars. Most of the time the guitars are rashed out and covered in pigs blood and stickers so yeah...


Well, you're in a forum dedicated to the discussion of gear.


----------



## Khoi (Nov 12, 2011)

and a forum with a bunch of gear junkies where the smallest change in a guitar apparently makes a huge difference


----------



## bhakan (Nov 12, 2011)

Eric Christian said:


> Its just my observation that a some people seem more interested in what boutique guitar an artist is playing as opposed to the actual material they are creating with it. I don't understand this preoccupation at all. Maybe its because I really only listen to Black and Death metal so I'm more interested in the sound the guitarist is producing instead of the varnished burl top on their guitars. Most of the time the guitars are rashed out and covered in pigs blood and stickers so yeah...


Well, you're reading a thread specifically dedicated to tosin's guitar, so naturally people will talk about the guitar here. If you read the AAL megathread, I don't think there has been a gear related post since weightless samples started to come out, so I disagree.


----------



## Rook (Nov 13, 2011)

Slunk Dragon said:


> There needs to be a fucking Megathread for "Guitars Tosin Abasi is Getting" now.



This.


We need 'Bulb NGD's' and 'Tosin NGD's' threads I think.

and



As indeed are all these 'xxxxx guitarist is buying xxxxx guitar' threads lol.


----------



## Stan P (Nov 16, 2011)

Toxin is an experimentalist and innovator. No wonder he is looking for the sound to work with.


----------

